# Balafire Light Bulbs



## TroyO (Sep 7, 2011)

I ordered an interesting light bulb. My wife wanted something that looked more like flame for our lamp post by the end of the walk and in searching she ran across a "Balafire carbon element flicker light". Forum search didn't recognize the word so I figured I'd post it in case it somehow slipped by other haunters.

I was really intrigued too so we got one. I'll post some pics and my opinion once I get one in hand.

Link to where we ordered from (Product not yet recieved, so this is NOT an endorsement. When/if it shows up unbroken, on time and with the correct part I will edit the post.)

http://houseofantiquehardware.com/Balafire-Flicker-Light-Bulb

And a video clip...






OooOooooo AhhhhhhhhhHHHhhh...


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Looks really interesting Troy. Can't wait to hear how they turn out. A little too late for this year, but would make a great addition to next year.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've had a few of these...they are the lights with the big wobbly filament.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

That is pretty darn cool. Curious to hear how they turn out


----------



## Searunner (Jan 18, 2012)

TroyO said:


> I ordered an interesting light bulb. My wife wanted something that looked more like flame for our lamp post by the end of the walk and in searching she ran across a "Balafire carbon element flicker light". Forum search didn't recognize the word so I figured I'd post it in case it somehow slipped by other haunters.
> 
> I was really intrigued too so we got one. I'll post some pics and my opinion once I get one in hand.
> 
> ...


Hi TroyO, did you receive your Balafire Lightbulb. If so how did you like it. My Uncle Robert Kyp is the inventor of the Balafire and Electric Flame Carbon Fiber Filament Lightbulbs. I would love to get your opinion on it. Thx!


----------



## BadMonkey (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are cool....Wondering how I might add them to our haunt....Thanks!


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

Looks great!! I will add this to our lamp post in front and possibly the lights on our garage.


----------

